# Show us your Livestock Guardians



## ksj0225

Bonnie at 9 months old


----------



## elevan

Jerry:


----------



## MonsterMalak

These are Turkisk Kangals, which are great Livestock Guardians that are great at removing the predator population by displacement or elimination.  Predators choice.  









This is a father of one of my Boz Shepherd pups.  Didnt have any recent pictures of my pups, and trying to show a grown dog.
They are just like the Kangal with predator control, but much more capable to confront the larger predators.  Plus they make great family guardians.

They Turkish Breeds of LGD have a different method of dealing with predators.  Actively pursuing to repell or remove them from the area.  In a herd, they work the perimeter.


----------



## elevan

MonsterMalak - Is that you holding the dog in the last picture?  I'm curious...how tall are you?  I want to get an idea of the dog's size...


----------



## doo dah

MonsterMalak said:
			
		

> http://i1183.photobucket.com/albums/x477/Monster_Malak/titanamee.jpg
> 
> These are Turkisk Kangals, which are great Livestock Guardians that are great at removing the predator population by displacement or elimination.  Predators choice.
> 
> http://i1183.photobucket.com/albums/x477/Monster_Malak/Minik_kus.jpg
> 
> This is a father of one of my Boz Shepherd pups.  Didnt have any recent pictures of my pups, and trying to show a grown dog.
> They are just like the Kangal with predator control, but much more capable to confront the larger predators.  Plus they make great family guardians.
> 
> They Turkish Breeds of LGD have a different method of dealing with predators.  Actively pursuing to repell or remove them from the area.  In a herd, they work the perimeter.


Very nice looking dogs!  Thank you for posting pictures.  I can't tell from the pictures but, are the Kangals and Boz drooling breeds?


----------



## Rebbetzin

Here is our Spartacus, a Cane Corso (Roman Mastiff)

I have never let him and the chickens "play" together.  

He is an excellent guard dog.


----------



## carolinagirl

Rebbetzin said:
			
		

> Here is our Spartacus, a Cane Corso (Roman Mastiff)
> 
> I have never let him and the chickens "play" together.
> 
> He is an excellent guard dog.
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v643/Rebbetzin/2010/PETS/CanTheyComeOutToPlay02email.jpg


He is gorgeous!!!


----------



## thebirdguy

Here's Porter..






He's 8 1/2 months old, we just got him and have high hopes for him as an LGD..  Any training suggestions would be welcome..   We have 10 acres and will have heritage chickens, turkeys, pigs, milk goats or cow and ???


----------



## Cabinchick

doo dah said:
			
		

> MonsterMalak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i1183.photobucket.com/albums/x477/Monster_Malak/titanamee.jpg
> 
> These are Turkisk Kangals, which are great Livestock Guardians that are great at removing the predator population by displacement or elimination.  Predators choice.
> 
> http://i1183.photobucket.com/albums/x477/Monster_Malak/Minik_kus.jpg
> 
> This is a father of one of my Boz Shepherd pups.  Didnt have any recent pictures of my pups, and trying to show a grown dog.
> They are just like the Kangal with predator control, but much more capable to confront the larger predators.  Plus they make great family guardians.
> 
> They Turkish Breeds of LGD have a different method of dealing with predators.  Actively pursuing to repell or remove them from the area.  In a herd, they work the perimeter.
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice looking dogs!  Thank you for posting pictures.  I can't tell from the pictures but, are the Kangals and Boz drooling breeds?
Click to expand...

Great question! I forgot to ask you that when we talked last


----------



## watchdogps

This is an Anatolian I bred


----------



## MonsterMalak

Hello, 

   The Kangals and Boz are considered dry mouth.  Not to say they do not drool when real hot and panting.  Or right after drinking.

The man in the picture is the breeder in Turkey.  ? his size.  The dog is 38 inches tall, 220#.  One of the larger, but he also has some at and over 40 inches.  Boz can get quite large.






This is Emperator, only 33.75 inches but one heck of a dog.  





This is Monster my pup at 6 months old, and 30.5 inches.  Now at 9 months old, is 32.5 inches and 120#.

When in town, everyone first focuses on their size.  Then it shifts to their calm demenor, control, tollerance, personality or if needed defensivness.

Please feel free to email me, so not to dominate the thread.

Take Care everyone,
Brian


----------



## doo dah

Monster is one handsome dog!  I wonder what he'll look like as he matures.


----------



## Lizzie098

Wow, these are all so cute!! I love big dogs!


----------



## carolinagirl

This one is probably the one I am picking.  It's between him and another one.  Isn't he adorable? I can't think of a good name though.


----------



## Lizzie098

carolinagirl said:
			
		

> This one is probably the one I am picking.  It's between him and another one.  Isn't he adorable? I can't think of a good name though.
> 
> http://i1104.photobucket.com/albums/h331/bearcreek58/A-layingjpg.jpg


He is realy cute!! He looks like a 'Schnitzel' to me!


----------



## lgdnevada

I raise LGD's full time.  I keep a small herd of goats for weed control and for my dogs to guard on my ranch in N. Nevada.  I specialize in large-giant and rare breeds to tackle large predators (wolves, bear, lion).
This month I contracted to work with an organization to do a presentation this fall on some of the more rare breeds I brought over from EU and Turkey to ranchers to show them alternative means to guarding stock.    

Here are some of my LGDs:





Patron, Spanish import, Spanish Mastiff, 200 pds, 1 1/2 yr old, guards goats....with the rest of my pack...

Turkish Boz Shepherd puppies from Turkey.  A rare breed from the Urfa Mountains region in Turkey, similar to Kangal but much much bigger.





Czech import Xanto, my young male Spanish Mastiff, with a Boz pup and a partially hidden Pyrenees puppy:





Some more of the pack:





Sally, a Pyrenean Mastiff young female:





A happy Pyr pup and his Canadian sheep rancher new owner:





Elmas, one of my Kangals, taken after her last litter:





Zzeleste, Spanish Mastiff Czech import, her father just won the World Dog Show in Paris Ch. Males Spanish Mastiff class yesterday.





Zaca, sister to Zzeleste:





Xanto again, 1/2 brother to the two previous girls out of the same Int. Ch. male:





Pak, my Anatolian/Maremma male:





...and Pala, litter brother to Pak:





Patron in the goats:





Xanto in the goats....





Teamwork:





I have a website that's not done yet but working on it:  www.lgdnevada.com


----------



## Lizzie098

Wow those are BIG   , But still sooooooo cute!!


----------



## MonsterMalak

This is Monster at 9 months old.  Quite alot of filling out, and growing to do.  He is 32.5 inches tall, and only 120 pounds.  His dad has 100 pounds and 5.5 inches on him.

Wow Nevada!!!!   Patrone is one huge dog.  Like having the LION guard the LAMB.  








This is Barbaro in Turkey.  He is a very tall Boz at 41 inches.  And with that muscling and structure, looks as if he could chase a wolf down.  WISH I could have him ;(


Carolina girl,  Cute Anatolian, looks as if he has some of Kangal in him, what do his parents look like?


----------



## lgdnevada

There are people who still can't believe a dog could be as big as some of those Boz get but they ARE that big....!!!  Like ponies!  Gorgeous pup that Monster!


----------



## dianneS

This is Alex, my 3/4 Karakachan 1/4 Great Pyr.  He is awesome!
















As a pup, already on the job, about 5 months old in this pic.


----------



## carolinagirl

lgdnevada, I have never seen dogs so big they needed a calf hut for a dog house.  They are gorgeous!!

DianneS, he is beautiful!  I LOVE his face!


----------



## crazyland

Otis came home yesterday. He is about 4.5 months old and is pyr/maremma.


----------



## What Have You Herd

This is our Great Pyrenees, Vesta, when she was a pup.  She loved the snow.


----------



## Susyr22

Sammy










Sammy And Bella. Bella is almost a year old. Sam is 4


----------



## genuck

Here is Sasa my 6 month old Komondor, already doing a great job!


----------



## Rebbetzin

genuck said:
			
		

> Here is Sasa my 6 month old Komondor, already doing a great job!
> 
> http://www.briarcreekfarm.net/uploads/7/1/6/7/7167534/2335678.jpg?455http://www.briarcreekfarm.net/uploads/7/1/6/7/7167534/6137786_orig.jpg
> 
> http://www.briarcreekfarm.net/uploads/7/1/6/7/7167534/4345100_orig.jpg


Do you plan to keep him/her trimmed or let the coat grow out and be "corded"?


----------



## Rebbetzin

Susyr22 said:
			
		

> Sammy
> 
> http://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r114/Susyr22_2007/fog003.jpg


I love the fog photo! It for some reason reminded me of this old photo of my OES Peter.


----------



## Bedste

I know that the older ones train the younger ones, but how did you all train your LGDs to begin with....??


----------



## carolinagirl

Bedste said:
			
		

> I know that the older ones train the younger ones, but how did you all train your LGDs to begin with....??


They don't really need training because what they do comes naturally to them.  they do, however, need supervision and correction.


----------



## Sparks Fly

My Future goat guardian


----------



## crazyland

He is adorable Sparks. How old is he?


----------



## Sparks Fly

crazyland said:
			
		

> He is adorable Sparks. How old is he?


He is only a week old in picture  and I have his mom also. Raising them with the goats


----------



## genuck

Rebbetzin said:
			
		

> genuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Sasa my 6 month old Komondor, already doing a great job!
> 
> http://www.briarcreekfarm.net/uploads/7/1/6/7/7167534/2335678.jpg?455http://www.briarcreekfarm.net/uploads/7/1/6/7/7167534/6137786_orig.jpg
> 
> http://www.briarcreekfarm.net/uploads/7/1/6/7/7167534/4345100_orig.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Do you plan to keep him/her trimmed or let the coat grow out and be "corded"?
Click to expand...

I'm not totally sure yet, she's going through a wierd coat change right now. If I do shear her it will be when I do the sheep then let her grow out over winter. If I let her cord I will probably keep them kind of short. She is such a slobber hound, mud in her beard and then she goes wading in the ducks pool...


----------



## cmjust0

Young Ivan (aka, Goobie.   )










Baby Mischa. 





Goofy Goobie.





The dynamic duo, Mischa (all growed up) and Ivan, scoping out the camera.





He's still way bigger than she is..  He's just standing downhill and away a little bit.  He's nowhere near as big as _that Boz thing_ from a few pages back (...holy mother of pete...  ) at "only" around 32-33" or thereabout, but he's still easily the biggest, baddest dog that *most* folks have ever encountered.

I want that one of those Boz things, btw..  Then again, I also really want a 1966 Chevelle SS 396 and that's not likely to happen anytime soon either..


----------



## Roll farms

I still want a Mischa pup.


----------



## Roll farms

Just realized I hadn't posted pics in this thread yet....

RIP Razor, the best LGD I've ever known - 2002-2010






Edge, 5 yr old Pyr w/ her pups from 2 yrs ago






Gus her son:






This is Tank, the Anatolian we bred her to:






Edge and Gus, all grown up...






He sure does look like Tank, his sire, doesn't he?


----------



## cmjust0

He does look like his sire...but prettier, I think.   

And ya...seems like everybody wants Mischa pups except Mischa..  :/


----------



## farmerlor

This is my rescue hound Ollie.  She was headed for the pound where she surely would have been put down due to her age and the fact that she was sick at the time we got her.  She was a city dog with very little training but as soon as we got her healthy and started introducing her to the farm animals she became a FARM DOG like no other.  She herds the goats, ignores the turkeys and chickens, is afraid of the pigs and plays with the cow.  She's a Beagle/Chihauhau mix so probably not a lot of protection from predators but she did chase a fox out of our yard when it came into the yard while the kids were playing.  I'm so glad we rescued this mutt who is my best friend and the best farm dog we've ever had.


----------



## lgdnevada

Wonderful photos you all thanks for sharing them...!!!


----------



## MonsterMalak

Here are the dogs that I fell in Love with, the Boz Shepherds.  A dog that can function in many types of work or environment.  Great Livestock guardians, Family Protection, Home Guard dogs, or just a devoted loving companion.  My original intention at Monster Malak was to import and breed several types of LGDs, but have to say, the Boz have captured my heart and respect.  It would be hard to find a dog that can excel in so many environments or types of work.  At least for now, all of my efforts will be for them.  





This is the Girl I should get next week, was to be last week (but as with importation, delays and problems are the norm)




Monster picture @10 months will be her Sire, when the time is right 
Next breeding in Turkey is for my bloodstock, and I will get 1 male 1 female pup.




Minik 38.54 inches, 256 pounds.




Dam Stare, SOLID built Female.  Tougher than most males!!!





Just had to throw in a picture of Sefir, Max's father.  The maturity between age 2 and 3 is evident.  He is heading to Korea from Turkey, after having sold for $79,000.




Shows the growth even after 2 years old.


----------



## 77Herford

I love large breed dogs.  The Herding and Guard dogs are great.  I have two German Shepherd, mom and son.  Raven and Chief.  I would like to get a Great Pyrennes but I fear our summers maybe too hot for them.





This is Chief the 5 year old son of Raven.





Raven she is 8 now.


----------



## MonsterMalak

WELL!!!!!
   After Delay, STRESS, and unforseen additional shipping expense (Custom Built Crate, because she would not Fit into the Largest manufactured Kennel.  And additional Weight!!)    The Newest and Oldest Boz Shepherd is getting to feel the Texas Heat!

She is a Beautiful Dog that has a Presence not captured in Pictures.  With her Mass, Bone structure, huge feet, power and personality, she will be a great addition to the Boz Genetics in the USA.

Being not quite full grown at 18 months old, she is already 30.75 inches and around 145 pounds.  Her and Monster will surely have impressive offspring!!




This was a tense Boz Tail Sniff Off!!
Sheba is in front, look at her structure!




This is Monster and Sheba.  Would pass as siblings!




Sheba investigating her new DOMAIN!!
Pulling my son around without much effort.  Cant imagine her power when confronting a Wolf.


----------



## doo dah

All I can say is, wow!


----------



## EllieMay

Wow! Is right!

You all have such wonderful guardians!

I will be getting a Kangal later this year and can't wait!!


----------



## 77Herford

Never heard of a Malak, what breeds were used to make them?


----------



## that's*satyrical

Oh my! You all have some big and BEAUTIFUL dogs!!! I must say I would not want to take them on a walk in the park & have to clean up after them though....lol


----------



## lgdnevada

EllieMay said:
			
		

> Wow! Is right!
> 
> You all have such wonderful guardians!
> 
> I will be getting a Kangal later this year and can't wait!!


EllieMay who you getting your Kangal from?  Just curious.  I know just about all the Kangal breeders in this country or should I say I know who they are.


----------



## 77Herford

lgdnevada said:
			
		

> EllieMay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Is right!
> 
> You all have such wonderful guardians!
> 
> I will be getting a Kangal later this year and can't wait!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EllieMay who you getting your Kangal from?  Just curious.  I know just about all the Kangal breeders in this country or should I say I know who they are.
Click to expand...

Oh, their Kangals, rare breed.  I guess the last part of a person's name confused me, .


----------



## KaleighMaeA

My female Mali as a puppy 1/4th great pyr 3/4th sarplaninac





My male Yugo as a puppy full Sarplaninac





Yugo





Yugo





Mali





Mali





Yugo


----------



## GLENMAR

My new puppy. My first LGD.


----------



## MonsterMalak

Here are some pictures of my Boz Shepherds.





Dev, a 4 year old Import Boz.   Not yet incorporated into the PACK.  Need to wait until she has her pups first.




This is Dev's Mate in Turkey.  Sporting his Coban Collar!




Diva my baby girl.  25" and 80# at 5 months.




Diva with her scottish Highland Calf.


----------



## poorboys

[/url]g]http://www.backyardchickens.com/forum/uploads/70474_img_3476.jpg[/img]/70474_img_3441.jpg[/img]







[/url][/img]we have 3, first pic of Rain and her pups, next is our male lightning, and our other female Rain, they do a good job.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

crazyland said:
			
		

> Otis came home yesterday. He is about 4.5 months old and is pyr/maremma.
> 
> http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a285/haileyceleste/Dogs/IMG_2856.jpg
> 
> http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a285/haileyceleste/Dogs/IMG_2858.jpg


He is sooooo cute!


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer

Here is our livestock guardian   He's a 5 year old gelded donkey, very good with the goats and chases off coyotes!


----------



## Ms. Research

MrsDieselEngineer said:
			
		

> Here is our livestock guardian   He's a 5 year old gelded donkey, very good with the goats and chases off coyotes!
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4498_dscn3643.jpg


He looks so sweet. Glad I'm not a coyote.  I'm a dog person myself, but it's really nice to see other animals, especially donkeys in a good light, doing their job of protecting the herd.  

K


----------



## EllieMay

My neighbor has a *LGD*onkey.

I have dogs, but I think it's cool to use other animals as well that will do a good job of protecting.


----------



## SuhasKid

Sarplaninac and the goats.


----------



## craftymama86

Susyr22 said:
			
		

> Sammy
> 
> http://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r114/Susyr22_2007/fog003.jpg


Your Sammy looks EXACTLY like our Zane. 

I would LOVE to see one of those Boz Shepards in person, they're huge!!!


----------



## MonsterMalak

Seems as if our family has gotten used to the size of the Boz, as the Kangals seem small now.

This is our MONSTER at 15 months.  
My son is 5'5" tall.

Still cant wait to be able to eventually get one of the BIG Boz.


----------



## craftymama86

Here's a pic of our female GP, Snow. I'll have to get better pics of Zane before posting him, lol.
Kind of a strange angle sorry, lol.


----------



## peteyfoozer

Can you find the imposter???





Mr Cletapotamus, Maremma





Everyday Cletus kisses Miss EmmaLouMoo on the nose and everyday she bashes him with her head. He loves her anyway.





Bruno with his lambs, Maremma





Chicken Sitting





checking on the human herd


----------



## craftymama86

Cute pictures! He seems like a real sweetie. 

Looks a lot like our Snow, imo.


----------



## Rebbetzin

Those photos need to be in a contest! Great expressions on the dogs!

I just couldn't help myself!!


----------



## peteyfoozer




----------



## craftymama86

peteyfoozer said:
			
		

>


Ditto!


----------



## 77Herford




----------



## GuineaLady93

That picture with the lambs is just about the cutest picture I have ever seen!!


----------



## peteyfoozer

These dogs love their 'pets' !  Cletus collects them, Bruno babysits.


----------



## RamblingCowgirl

Doper aka Cowboy is a Catahoula that was given to my fiance's step dad as a puppy. They had no idea what he was or how awesome he would turn out to be. We share him  He is not yet 2, and his only no no is killing kittens, but he didn't mean to. He is a smart dog, eager to please and look after all that "his people" care for. Even a small white tail doe that hangs around.


----------



## peteyfoozer

Here's Bruno helping Mama clean up our newest lamb


----------



## Grazer

I just love looking at LGD's pics, especially when they're surrounded by their flock  
Btw, Rebbetzin those pictures are so hilarious! I really had to laugh! Great job!!


----------



## RemudaOne

Night shift bottle baby guards






Flock Guardian, Penny. I was so worried about her with the newborns. She's done me proud though .





Flock Guardian, Sophie. A good, good girl.


----------



## TexasShepherdess

Bedste said:
			
		

> I know that the older ones train the younger ones, but how did you all train your LGDs to begin with....??


I got my Angel as a trained LGD..and now she is training my youngster, Halo.

While it comes natural to these breeds..I likehaving Angel "guide" Halo..Halo is already emulating alot of stuff Angel does. 

this is Angel, coming 8 year old Great Pyr. I thought I could have sheep and not a LGD..took a bobcat attack to convince me this was not true...I found Angel shortly after. she has been an utter Godsend and is so wonderful, espc with the new lambs.






on of my favorite pictures of her and my son..





and this is Halo, she is a four month old Great Pyrenees/Anatolian pup..just got her afew weeks ago. she is a goofball, but loves the sheep. She and my one ram lamb are big buddies. Angel was not happy about having Halo around at first, but I see them both playing every now and then..and Angel lets Halo sleep near her..which Halo is just in hog heaven over. 






hanging out together


----------



## NY Shar

Hi every one ...

  My name is Zoran , and I'v been breeding Sharplaninatz dogs here in US since 1990, I am very happy to have found this forum and for the opportunity to present you with the photos of some of my dogs.












This is our Shara's Cal on the photo 3 years of age






Our Nada-Hope with lamb and her puppies...






Shara's Zor- 6 months old great grandson of Shara's Cal






Shara's Ziva- 6 months old great granddoughter of Shara's Cal






Lady 






Shara's Atila






Nada with coco and charapanka 






Shara's Vera with her puppies






Shara's Vukan






Shara's Kremen






Our Nada-Hope with her puppies...


That would be all for now, till the next time all the best...

Zoran
www.sharakennel.net


----------



## peteyfoozer

beautiful dogs!


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm

Beautiful dogs for sure.  Look at the thick fur on those puppies!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rebbetzin

Those are beautiful dogs. I doubt they would like it here in Tucson. Though, my Old English Sheepdog did ok here in the summers, as long as he could be inside, laying where the air conditioning vent would blow on him!


----------



## GriffinRidgeFarm

This is Zeus! He is a 11 month old Great Pyrenees that we found as a puppy on craigslist.  He does really well with chickens, ducks and rabbits. We're hoping he'll be good with goats as well.


----------



## NY Shar

Here is few pic. of our 7 weeks old puppies socializing with our sheep















till next time
Z
www.sharakennel.net


----------



## Mzyla

Beautiful dogs! Thanks for sharing!
Since today is a "day of rest" and I have more time to play with computer, I thought I post couple of pictures with my LGD's;

MISHA - Great Pyrenees










GUARDING AT NIGHT















MILENKA- Karakachan at her favorite Guard Post


----------



## NY Shar

@Mzyla

great looking dogs, I'm glad to see that there is more working LGD-s in NY...


----------



## Mzyla

Thanks NYShar!
Not that many LGD's in NY State, isn't it?
Seems like Southern states are over-populated with dogs of any breed. 
This is why every week Rescue Squat is traveling to New England with the trailer full of dogs for their new homes on East Coast.

When I was shopping for my LGD's, and couldn't find any in NYS or even neighboring States I had to transport one from Indiana and one from Tennessee.

Where in NY are you?
I'm is Sullivan County.


----------



## NY Shar

You are right , there is not that many LGD-s in Ny, who knows why is that good. I'm in Orange county...


----------



## EventerGirl98

Here's my LGD. 





She helps me with my gamebirds, LOL.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm

These are our new LGD's.  They are not at our farm yet.  Still with their parents and are currently 27 days old.  But oh aren't they cute! 

Female




Male


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

" MICK "  










The best 160lb sheep protector we have ever had! We havent lost even a single lamb since we have had Mick!


----------



## Mugen

Here's my new Caucasian Mountain Dog. This is my second one. I love this breed. CMDs are not for inexperienced dog owners. They are not teddy bear or couch potato. 

http://www.backyardchickens.com/t/601389/guess-the-breed-dog-edition/4850#post_8956300


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Oh my gosh that dog looks like a Beast from Beauty and the Beast!     How much does he weigh?  Do you have more pics?  what a cool animal!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Gumbo, 4-5 years???  He is a good watch dog and has tried to herd chickens before. He is smart loving and I couldn't ask for a better lap dog! 
He's the best guardian I've got!   He's not as large, but he's a good guard!


----------



## Grazer

I've put together pics of our Caucasian Ovcharka Atlas in a "collage", he's 11 months on these pics: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









He's so nice with my parent's in laws horses, except when he occasionally steals their carrots lol



@Mugen 
He is just gorgeous! Really a stunning CO!
Did you import him from Romania?

@Stubbornhillfarm
the pups are really getting more and more beautiful by the day!


----------



## Mugen

@Grazer

No, I bought two of my CMDs or COs from a U.S. based breeder. Both dogs are descendant from a famous line of big bone and big head bear-type COs from Russia. I'm in love with the bear-type COs.  They're super sweet and ferocious (to strangers and other animals). 

@Pearce Pastures

Unfortunately, I couldn't upload pictures onto my profile. Since you mentioned it, Bear does look like Beauty and the Beast. He's about 180-200. Titus, the younger one is about 65 lbs @ 5.5 months.




			
				Grazer said:
			
		

> I've put together pics of our Caucasian Ovcharka Atlas in a "collage", he's 11 months on these pics
> 
> 
> 
> @Mugen
> He is just gorgeous! Really a stunning CO!
> Did you import him from Romania?
> 
> @Stubbornhillfarm
> the pups are really getting more and more beautiful by the day!


----------



## Grazer

Yes I know how they are, I've been around the breed for a while and I have one myself.  I don't think ours will be more than 150 pounds by the time he's fully grown though.
We'll be getting the second one (a female) mid June, maybe from the same breeder you got your boys from?
I'll PM you


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm

Wow!  *These CMD's and CO's are breathtaking! * Thank you both for sharing pictures.  And thanks to everyone who has posted pictures.  Even the "non-traditional" LGD's.  I just love them all.  The more I learn about the LGD breeds, the more impressive they are to me!


----------



## Grazer

Thank you, they sure are and I also really like looking at pictures of all these different LGD's.
LGD's are IMO the most impressive type of dogs 

Btw in case anyone is wondering what the proper name of CMD/CO is; CMD (Caucasian Mountain Dog) and CO (Caucasian Ovcharka) are one and the same breed. Ovcharka means shepherd dog in Russian.
But since the breed's origin is from the Caucasus mountains, mountain dog is an accurate description too.
To make the matter even more confusing for a novice to this breed, the aboriginal subtype's of this breed are known under completely different names in their native countries.


----------



## MonsterMalak

This is Kail.  5.5 months old, 28.5 inches, 90 pounds.






This is a grown Boz in Turkey.





This is one of our pups at 14 months old.





I do like to see all the pictures of the dogs.


----------



## terrilhb

Here are my 2 LGD's. They are 4 months old. So far they are doing fantastic. I never leave them alone with the babies though. They act good but I still don't trust them completely.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm

Grazer said:
			
		

> Thank you, they sure are and I also really like looking at pictures of all these different LGD's.
> LGD's are IMO the most impressive type of dogs
> 
> Btw in case anyone is wondering what the proper name of CMD/CO is; CMD (Caucasian Mountain Dog) and CO (Caucasian Ovcharka) are one and the same breed. Ovcharka means shepherd dog in Russian.
> But since the breed's origin is from the Caucasus mountains, mountain dog is an accurate description too.
> To make the matter even more confusing for a novice to this breed, the aboriginal subtype's of this breed are known under completely different names in their native countries.
> And then there are also people who like to call the breed Caucasian Mastiffs since they are indeed molossers.


Wow!  Very interesting and good to know.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm

*terrilhb,*  They are cute.  What kind of LGD are they?


----------



## terrilhb

Stubbornhillfarm said:
			
		

> *terrilhb,*  They are cute.  What kind of LGD are they?


Thank you. They are Great Pyreneese, lab and siberian husky. So far they are doing fantastic. Even with my chickens. I so love them.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm

terrilhb said:
			
		

> Stubbornhillfarm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *terrilhb,*  They are cute.  What kind of LGD are they?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. They are Great Pyreneese, lab and siberian husky. So far they are doing fantastic. Even with my chickens. I so love them.
Click to expand...

They are adorable and look at the mitts on those pups!  They are going to be some good sized guard dogs.


----------



## southern oaks

beautiful pics.. .love my lgd.... can't post a pic of him as i am a newbie here..


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm

Soon you will be able to and I look forward to seeing your pics!


----------



## NY Shar

Shara's Vukan 4 years old Sharplaninatz dog

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LWdsd0Ope2Y


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

Here is      " SASHA"

She is a 160lb,  Great Pyreneese female!







[/img]


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm

Wow!  Sasha is a big beautiful girl.


----------



## NY Shar

Shara's Kremen, 2.5 years old Sharplaninatz dog

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6PYhbYp6ovo


----------



## sunshine43

Great Pictures!!! We have a donkey!!!


----------



## Grazer

Indeed, great pictures!

@ NY Shar
The Sarplaninac from your kennel are some of the most stunning Sarpla's I've ever seen (and I've seen a lot). Honestly not only are they gorgeous, but judging by the video's, their movement is just excellent too!


----------



## CocoNUT

NY Shar said:
			
		

> Shara's Kremen, 2.5 years old Sharplaninatz dog
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6PYhbYp6ovo


I LOVE your Shars! I want a male SOOOO bad! I LOVE their huge manes...and sweet faces.  I think Gus needs a buddy!


----------



## Southern by choice

Gus does need a buddy! You could call him "Lady"!  Just Kiddin CocoNut!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Gus does need a buddy! You could call him "Lady"!  Just Kiddin CocoNut!


HAHHA  You have to admit that that's funny CocoNut.


----------



## CocoNUT

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Southern by choice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gus does need a buddy! You could call him "Lady"!  Just Kiddin CocoNut!
> 
> 
> 
> HAHHA  You have to admit that that's funny CocoNut.
Click to expand...

Yeah yeah yeah! Make fun of the POOR wife of the man who decided he wanted a 'simple' name for his dog (that was SUPPOSED to be male)! Heck...it's a good thing we ended up with Gus....I was going to go all slavic with some really long, cool name for him!  It would've been a LOT harder to change her name if I'd named her!  

I was thinking more like "Sacha" for a male's name! You know...."Sacha" and "Gus"....then laugh at people as they get the two confused! Oh...but what I wouldn't do to have a male with such a BEAUTIFUL, BIG, FLUFFY mane like that! I mean Gus is definitely a beautiful dog (Yes...I'm biased)...but I DROOL when I see those really "male" looking males! WOW!  And I am a HUGE sucker for big, fluffy animals! I could just imagine laying down between the two of them....Sacha and Gus...snuggling...feeling all safe and secure....until one (or all) of my goats decided that I was a new plaything...to be climbed up on and nibbled at! 

Ok...random thought....pink tutu on Gus....how funny would THAT be?!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

haha I know!! Even though it is strange at fist (but less so knowing the story as to why that's her name) it seems to fit her perfectly. We're just pulling your leg.

Me too. When you see a really nice 'male' looking dog, it is a sight to behold. And yes, if you get a real male this time  then you would have to give him some super manly name. 

That happens here!! I'll be lying down with Callie and D and Arianna will decide she wants to come over and sometimes kicks them up. There are way to many jealous animals around here...


----------



## Alice Acres

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Gus does need a buddy! You could call him "Lady"!  Just Kiddin CocoNut!


  :bun :bun


----------



## NY Shar

Thank you Grazer, I really appreciate your comment, that is my goal to breed good looking and healthy , functional working dogs . Thanks cocoNUT 







13 years old Shara's Ares enjoying first snow of the season


----------



## CocoNUT

Ok NYShar...now you're just teasing me! 
(As I run off to stash more pennies in my "buddy for Gus" piggy bank!)


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

That's an awesome picture. With the snow and all. It make for a great picture. He's a very handsome dog.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm

NY Shar,  I felt bad because my pups spent the day out in the snow and were all wet and snowy.  But it is obvious, it bothers me more than them.  

Your picture is proof!  Beautiful dog!


----------



## NY Shar

Thank you all and I'm glad you like my photos. Sharplaninatz are enjoying the cold weather and if you check even when covered with snow undercoat is still nice and dry, so Stubbornhillfarm no need to worry 





Shara's Ziva- 14 months old , photo taken just after it rained 






playing in the middle of the storm





chilling inside the house 

All they want is,  to be around their people and guard ....

I hope you enjoy the photos....

PS. cocoNUT I chose the photos of females only


----------



## bonbean01

Wow...beautiful!!!!


----------



## Southern by choice

CocoNUt we need updated photos of the "new" Gus!


----------



## bonbean01

I agree about the photos...and her name could be Gustina...Gus for short?


----------



## Queen Mum

Mine prefers to be in the snow.  She won't sleep in the house when it snows outside.


----------



## NY Shar

Shara's Vera- Call of the Shar


----------



## Southern by choice

@ NY Shar

 What kind of livestock do you have? Shars are almost as cute as Pyrs.


----------



## NY Shar

Lady-Dama , mother of Shara's Vera working


----------



## NY Shar

@Southern by choice
 I have chicken and Shetland sheep , only two at the time . This coming spring we'll get some goats, I hope


----------



## terrilhb

Ny Shar. Absolutely gorgeous dogs. Gorgeous.


----------



## CocoNUT

NY Shar - 
Gorgeous dogs! Love the look of them as they mature! Can't wait until Gus gets that "grown up" looking!


----------



## Southern by choice

NY Shar- what are the benefits and drawbacks to the males and females?

I prefer F Anatolians over males  and  M pyrs over F pyrs, but F pyrs tend to be very Alpha and train better than the males. What are the shars like?


----------



## GLENMAR

Here's my girls this morning.


----------



## StoneWallFarmer

Here's mine! Love him to death! Prob a little too much... So hard to just leave him with the goats!


----------



## StoneWallFarmer

Here's mine! Love him to death! Prob a little too much... So hard to just leave him with the goats! 





Here's Emmett with his goatie girls


----------



## StoneWallFarmer

Oh wow, I'm STILL not good at uploading pics on here! 
Trying one more time...me and Emmett giving each other some luvins today


----------



## Southern by choice

StoneWallFarmer said:
			
		

> Oh wow, I'm STILL not good at uploading pics on here!
> Trying one more time...me and Emmett giving each other some luvins today
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/7799_photo28.jpg


I   your baby!  You have that I'm smitten look!   I recognize it cuz I have it for my boy!!!! and my other boy and my girl...

NOTHING like a pyr!


----------



## StoneWallFarmer

Oh I am smitten for sure! Lol 

It should be an official condition


----------



## CocoNUT

I LOVE their faces...don't know what it is...just love their expressions. 

Plus they're big and fluffy!


----------



## Southern by choice

StoneWallFarmer said:
			
		

> Oh I am smitten for sure! Lol
> 
> It should be an official condition


What should we call this condition???


----------



## StoneWallFarmer

PSS... Pyr Smittenness Syndrome...from the research I've done it looks to be incurable. The list of side effects is quite lengthy also!


----------



## FussBudget

I love him!!




			
				dianneS said:
			
		

> This is Alex, my 3/4 Karakachan 1/4 Great Pyr.  He is awesome!
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/888_alex_and_goat_008.jpg
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/888_alex_and_goat_012.jpg
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/888_alex_and_goat_001.jpg
> 
> As a pup, already on the job, about 5 months old in this pic.
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/888_goats_115.jpg


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Very nice!  He is adorable!!


----------



## Southern by choice

StoneWallFarmer said:
			
		

> PSS... Pyr Smittenness Syndrome...from the research I've done it looks to be incurable. The list of side effects is quite lengthy also!


Yeah, it's sad when you take more pics of your dogs tha yours kids! 

I want to put some pics up of my baby boy up, but it's hard narrowing it down to under 25 pics.


----------



## dogsrule

Here is my stock guardian, Boscar. He is a Maremma x GSD. As you can see he really enjoys his job.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm

Boscar is handsome! 

And welcome!


----------



## dogsrule

Thanks so much. I must say there are some gorgeous stock guardians here and some I've never heard of. The Spanish mastiffs are just beautiful and I love the kangals. Still have a lot to look through.


----------



## Southern by choice

My baby "D"  10 months, lovin the couch...I wonder why the pillow backs needed washed 







"D" and Badger facing off, hitting that "age". 10months Callie (Anatolian) 7 months






Callie has hold of Badger's leg, "D" not happy with Badger in the field, Puppy Mimi (Amy) trying to get in the mix







Mimi has crazy eyes, Callie has her front leg...lil brat, D and B still holding their ground. D owns everything (He is dominant) I have hold of him just in case.







"D" watching TV with my DD







Badger Baby, just being his darlin' self


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

OMG Callie was soooo small.


----------



## CocoNUT

YAY! FINALLY!!!

Southern...he's a SWEETHEART! They're all just GORGEOUS...all that fluffiness! I could just roll around in between them all!!!!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Oh my they are all wonderful!  I cannot wait for Charlie to be here!


----------



## Southern by choice

I do have PSS (Pyr Smitten Syndrome).... and I've got it bad!

They are all so awesome in the field.  Sad I can't get one of them to live in the house.


----------



## dogsrule

All very beautiful dogs. I'd love to get in there and give them a hug.


----------



## CocoNUT

SURE you could...you'd just have to start younger...with a puppy! I say get another! Keep him in the house and love up on him all the time! 

A girl friend of mine has one as a pet. (rescue) and KC has one corner (drywall) she chews on! Hides behind their couch...and sleeps on the bed! Doesn't that sound like fun?! Whie fur EVERYWHERE she tells me!


----------



## Southern by choice

Tried that with Mimi....didn't work. They really enjoy their time with us but they want to be out and they really need a job!
A Newfoundland would be good for a house pet! Big, hairy, lovey, and kinda lays around!


----------



## bonbean01

Love, love the photos of all the doggies...and D watching TV


----------



## NY Shar

Beautiful dogs Southern by choice, and obviously happy part of your home and your life...


----------



## NY Shar

*Shara's Vukan*, purebred Sharplaninatz male , available for stud services to purebred Sharplaninatz females...


----------



## Southern by choice

Thanks! They are a year now and "D"s coat has finally come in. His coat stayed real puppy like from being groomed constantly when he was in the house re cooperating from his shoulder injury. 
My DD surprised me and brought him in the house earlier, he had 5 people all loving on him at once and he just laid there for a half an hour lovin' it up. He loves his people that's for sure!

Your shars are very nice. I would love to hear the dif in M/F temperments.


----------



## NY Shar

@  Southern by choice, I know you ask about differences but it can be a long story so what I can do is give you the link to the page on my web-site that gives answers to some of general questions including yours, or you can call me ( contact phone is also on my web site ) and I'll be more than happy to answer all of your questions that I can

link with breed related questions and answers

http://www.sharakennel.net/bfact.html


----------



## Southern by choice

Our Pyrs and Anatolian are very much the same...females always up and hitting the fence, males watching...and waiting... as if to say, Hmmm do I really need to get up?


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm

We tried getting some pictures this weekend with all three dogs cooperating.  NOPE!  Not gonna happen.  But here is a funny one!


----------



## Southern by choice

Well I like the pic! I'm surprised they weren't on their backs waiting for the belly rub!


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Well I like the pic! I'm surprised they weren't on their backs waiting for the belly rub!


Oh...they were!  I had to keep standing up so that the male would stand back up again and then I would make him sit.  He is too big for me to just roll over  now!


----------



## Southern by choice

I noticed your DH had his leg kinda wedged in up under the one!


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> I noticed your DH had his leg kinda wedged in up under the one!


Yes, and I believe his hand was on the scruff.  Why did he get the little dog and I got the big one? Poor planning on my part apparently!


----------



## Bedste




----------



## Southern by choice

Bedste!!! I don't ever remember you saying you had an LGD...maybe I was tooo focused on the chicken stuff. 
please tell me I'm not losing my mind...

Looks like a sweet girl to me!!


----------



## Auntina

Great Pyrenees/Anatolian









  Sam and Gemma 7 weeks






  Calves checking out the new pups







Sam and Gemma- 3 months old.


----------



## Southern by choice

Sweet! What mix are they?


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

Jessi and Jake  7 month old boys practicing on each other! Pyraneese/Maremma






[/img]


----------



## KLScaprines

Kevin





Best llama ever! He is very sweet to humans, but very protective of the herd!! I love him!! Would reccomend a llama as LG anyday!!


----------



## goat boy

what does LGD stand for???????


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

goat boy said:
			
		

> what does LGD stand for???????


Livestock Guard Dog


----------



## Southern by choice

Livestock Guardians are animals that were specificly bred to watch over and protect livestock animals such as sheep and goats. There are some breeds that have been doing this work for centuries. They are loyal and bond with the animals they watch over. Protecting them from predators such as wolves, coyotes, cougars etc. They are usually very large and powerful animals which tend to move slowly and "blend" well with their herd/flock. This slow moving nature calms the livestock and does not startle them, but when they need to they will spring into action to protect.

There are many LGD- Livestock guard dogs.

some include:

Meremma 
Sarplaninac
Anatolian Shepherd
Kangal
Great Pyrenees
Kuvasz
Kommondorok
Akbash
Tibetan Mastiff

There are other breeds also, but these are commonly found here in the US.
Hope this helps understand a bit more about LGD's


----------



## Grazer

Our Caucasian shepherds Atlas & Phoebe (warning pictures overload! lol)


----------



## Southern by choice

Grazer I love the pic of Atlas with the green bone...that look is priceless!
I love seeing the rare breeds, it's like a treat!
Did you have to import them or were you able to find them here in the US?
It would be nice to know more about this breed. Strengths, drawbacks, temperament etc. 

Maybe you could do a breed page....  

They are beautiful,,,yet quite intimidating looking!


----------



## CocoNUT

I like how Atlas has that red coloring...GORGEOUS! Phoebe is what those dogs on YouTube looked like...really POUFY! Were her ears cropped or are they just like that? 
I'm partial to Atlas as he looks a LOT like my Gus - just 'red'! LOVE their faces! Those mastiff faces.....
GORGEOUS Grazer!


----------



## Grazer

Thank you Southern! 
We bought Atlas in E.U. (which is why his ears are not cropped, it's not legal for breeders to do so over there) and he flew with me to U.S. 
Phoebe comes from a kennel here in U.S. There are about 4-5 Caucasian shepherd kennels in all of Northern America, so they are quite rare here and also a lot more expensive than they would be if you were buying one in Europe.

I thought of doing a breed page, mainly because there are so many half-truths or downright made up B.S. circulating about this breed on the internet, 
but then I was like...being that I'm not a breeder, I probably shouldn't write one.

So I'll just write here shortly about this breed's strength and weaknesses.
Originally a landrace LGD breed from the Caucasus Mountains but around 1930 the Soviets started selecting them for military purposes as guard dogs.
In the then East Germany, 7000 Caucasian shepherds were at one point used to guard the Berlin Wall.
Which brings me to another point: most modern Caucasian shepherds (meaning they are no longer those aboriginal dogs straight from Caucasus) are used as property guardians nowadays and no longer as LGD's.

Non the less, this breed can still make an excellent livestock guardian, as long as the future owner keeps a few things in mind.
Here in U.S. there is a Russian Caucasian shepherd breeder that raises her dogs with a flock of sheep and they are doing really well.
And I know several other people that have been using them successfully as LGD's. Ours are amazing with horses.
They are very, very protective and a well bred Caucasian shepherd will not allow anything or anyone near whatever they are supposed to guard.

That said, I did notice (and I've heard the same thing from couple of breeders) that this breed bonds firstly and fore mostly with their humans.
In general the modern Caucasian shepherds don't do great if they say for instance have to guard a flock on an isolated pasture, with limited human interaction.
They seem to do much, much better if they are on a farm guarding animals where they also get to see their humans on a daily basis. Even though they do have the typical LGD aloof and independent temperament. 
So in that aspect they are very much like the Tibetan Mastiffs.
I think that has a lot to do with the recent history of the Caucasian shepherd as a breed.

And in general they do have a somewhat higher prey drive when compared to most other LGD breeds.
On one hand that does means that it makes it even more difficult to teach them not to chase poultry and rabbits, but on the other hand it also means they make excellent vermin control.
Garter snakes, mice, rats, possums etc will not be allowed on their property.

A well bred Caucasian shepherd is very agile and active. Which is why a minimum of 6ft fence is so important.
They are one of the most naturally human aggressive breeds (with other words: you don't have to train them to protect their property from strangers).
Typically when a well bred Caucasian shepherd sees strangers or other canines near their property, there is just no stopping these dogs.
And that is why this breed needs to be socialized properly from early on, so they can differentiate between real threats and something that is simply new or unusual.

Last but not least: they need experienced owners, but then again that should be said for all other LGD breeds as well.


----------



## Grazer

CocoNUT said:
			
		

> I like how Atlas has that red coloring...GORGEOUS! Phoebe is what those dogs on YouTube looked like...really POUFY! Were her ears cropped or are they just like that?
> I'm partial to Atlas as he looks a LOT like my Gus - just 'red'! LOVE their faces! Those mastiff faces.....
> GORGEOUS Grazer!


Thank you CocoNut 
You're right, he does resemble your beautiful Gus more than Phoebe. Some Sarplaninac and some Caucasian shepherds really look alike.
Her ears were cropped. Traditionally they have been cropping the ears of Caucasian and Central Asian shepherds for probably hundreds if not thousands of years.
So even though these 2 breeds (as recognized by FCI) are no longer a landrace and are being actively selected and bred in kennels, the breeders still crop their ears when the puppies are 2 days old.
But ear cropping (and tail docking) is banned in E.U., which is why Atlas has normal ears.


----------



## Southern by choice

Grazer that was great! I think you really should just copy it and put it in a page, you don't have to be a breeder to inform others! I think it helps to be unbiased. 

I do have a question... can you "actually" socialize them? 

I love the Fila Brasileiro but would NEVER own one unless I lived on a lot of land up in the mountains. They are not dangerous dogs, but they really are only interested in their humans. So I am curious, is it the same thing?


----------



## Southern by choice

My DD wants to know if you might one day breed yours?


----------



## Grazer

Well you do have a point, I mean I really love this breed, but I'm not trying to sell anything. So I try to be as unbiased about them as I can.
*edit* I just wrote a page on the CO. I hope it will be helpful people to less familiar with this breed 

Basically with this breed you socialize them so you can get a mature dog with good judgment. A dog that will be able to differentiate between real threats and something that is simply new or unusual.
Now of course individually even within a breed every dog is different, but a well bred Caucasian shepherd should always be distrustful of strangers and protective when needed.

I have no experience with Fila's, so I'm not really sure just how similar/different they are.
I would say the CO are only interested in and affectionate with only their owners and the family/friends of the owners they have been around since puppyhood.


----------



## ylevitin

Hello, everyone.
I am new here, but here are some of my big babies.


----------



## Grazer

I just love your CO's!
They are not only so beautiful, but they are actually working. I would say Yelenna, you are one of the handful CO breeders in the whole world that still raises her Caucasian shepherds with livestock & poultry.
I hope you'll have time to write a lot about your experiences with this breed as LGD's. 
Btw, we wanted to get a puppy from you (we talked on the phone earlier in 2012), but sadly for us there was a really long waiting list.
We are more than happy with the puppy we ended up getting of course. But still I just wanted to say I really love your CO's lol


----------



## ylevitin

Thank you.
I really believe in preserving working abilities in a working breed. 
We already have many-many breeds of dogs with no particular purpose, used as companions or pets. Many of them used to have working background, but sadly lost their jobs due to various reasons.
I think partnership of people and their animals working together is beautiful and natural and should be preserved. I love working with dogs, observing their interactions with livestock, taking care of them. It is very rewarding experience.


----------



## Grazer

ylevitin said:
			
		

> Thank you.
> I really believe in preserving working abilities in a working breed.
> We already have many-many breeds of dogs with no particular purpose, used as companions or pets. Many of them used to have working background, but sadly lost their jobs due to various reasons.
> I think partnership of people and their animals working together is beautiful and natural and should be preserved. I love working with dogs, observing their interactions with livestock, taking care of them. It is very rewarding experience.


I feel the same way, great post!


----------



## honeymeadows

Tuffy


----------



## Grazer

What a beautiful picture honeymeadows!


----------



## CocoNUT

ylevitin =  your dogs are GORGEOUS! Even my DH, sitting next to me, was like WOW!  The photo with the kittens on the dog is PRICELESS!   They're like Gus on fluffy steroids! 
honeymeadows = Tuffy is adorable! 
I love seeing the LGDs with their charges!


----------



## ylevitin

Thank you!
I love my teddy bears.


----------



## OneFineAcre

This is Mikey.  He's half border collie/ half Great Pyrenees.

Was a little worried about him wanting to "herd" but he's done a great job. Not even a problem with the chickens.

We got him from some people we met at the State Fair who had one too many.  Mikey lived with the bucks.

We started him with our bucks, then a few of the does.  Couple of weeks before the babaies.

He seems to prefer the bucks company since they don't give him as a hard a time as the girls do.  He has an awesome temperment, very sensitive.


----------



## Southern by choice

Dogs....they simply make life better!


----------



## Shelly May

x2


----------



## EllieMay

ylevitin said:
			
		

> . . .  I really believe in preserving working abilities in a working breed.
> We already have many-many breeds of dogs with no particular purpose, used as companions or pets. Many of them used to have working background, but sadly lost their jobs due to various reasons.
> I think partnership of people and their animals working together is beautiful and natural and should be preserved. I love working with dogs, observing their interactions with livestock, taking care of them. It is very rewarding experience.


*x2      *


----------



## goat boy

2Xjavascript:insert_text('',%20'');


----------



## CrazyFlocksters

It's always hard to find a good babysitter.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

That's alot of sheep there.


----------



## goat boy

yeah thats what i sas thinkingt('',%20'');


----------



## CrazyFlocksters

Oh, that's just a drop in the bucket. It'll get real fun around here the first of March.


----------



## CrazyFlocksters

We're expecting around 350-400 lambs.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos




----------



## goat boy

here's mine he's great


----------



## rinksgi

Maybe not traditional, but our Boxer,Jessie, watches over my goats and chickens. He even herds them for me. he saw me trying to get the chickens to go up before dusk one day and he chased down a chicken and held it in place with his paw until I got to her. When we first got our goat,Daisy, it took her two days to get out. Jessie found her in the woods and herded her back to the pen. he would run alongside of her and bump her with his shoulder to turn her. He has no formal training at all. He has an uncanny understanding of what I want done.


----------



## NY Shar

My young Sharplaninatz females
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=bD58wXGg6jU#!


----------



## StoneWallFarmer

Heres a few more of my boy  Because I just need to show him off! He's a great kidsitter and loves my little half blind baby Pippi! 
















His gentleness and attentiveness to his goats truly awes me, easily amused maybe  

And then his fierceness toward and threats or percieved threats awes me all over again! 

Dang that Pyr Smitteness Syndrome!!!


----------



## CocoNUT

ok the size difference between the two is awesome! You can see his tenderness too!


----------



## Mamaboid

He just flat out looks like a wonderful boy.  He has that intelligent look about him.


----------



## Southern by choice

oh you know I love that Boy!!!!!!!!

I had my baby boy in today...laying on the couch (dirty and all) lovin' it up... everytime we stopped lovin on him he grabs you with those giant paws and gives the please don't stop yet look.......... we can never resist. I love my baby. PSS for sure!


----------



## bonbean01

Stone, wow to that photo of your huge boy and that tiny little goat!!!  You should submit that for Photo of the Week...awesome 

Southern...I feel in love with D ages ago...really wish I didn't have dog allergies...not sure I'd ever train one right, but I want one...no two...no...more...and Stone's too...and Gus...and Callie and...stop me...watch me drug myself to heck and gone with antishistimines and decongestants just so I can get one!!!


----------



## StoneWallFarmer

Thanks everyone! 

I truly feel blessed to have him. It's not been without challenges and frustrations, but that comes with the territory with any animal. He is a great LGD for sure


----------



## Grazer

Wow, he is just stunning. Honestly, what a gorgeous Great Pyr! 
Just by looking at the pictures, even without reading his description, I can tell he must be very gentle and patient with all the farm animals. He has that "look"


----------



## dasher

My girl is an 8 month old Anatolian Shepherd. She's been wonderful so far... sorry I don't have pics I just got a new computer and haven't moved everything over. But I did make a video of all the clips I filmed of her from 4 months old onto 7 months old which you which you can see here on YouTube:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6B2YbPzRFcQ

Once she matures a little, I plan to get another Anatolian since I think she'll do better with a partner. What a wonderful breed though. She seems always happy, yet really serious about doing her job.


----------



## thebirdguy

Here's my Porter...


----------



## littlelambx3

Bella. She is a Collie but is a rare type. She's mostly all white as you can tell. She takes care of all our babies!


----------



## Grazer

Atlas & Phoebe yesterday:


----------



## Southern by choice

Grazer I think both dogs are wonderful BUT I HAVE to say...*.Phoebe *    

I absolutely LOVE her structure. I don't even have the words... she is stunning.... 

I am not familiar with the standard for the breed but I really like the thick squared off rear yet it isn't blocky. She appears to have a very strong topline/back.
She looks like she has great knee structure and those shoulders... powerful I am sure.

I love her head and face....   She looks so well proportioned.

I could be way off because I don't know the standard... but _IF_ the standard isn't her... it needs to change!  

Oh I am a basketcase!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

I would love a pup from that girl!!!! I can picture me now... on the couch cuddled up.... don't tell D he might get replaced


----------



## terrilhb

Grazer said:
			
		

> Atlas & Phoebe yesterday:
> 
> 
> http://i1191.photobucket.com/albums/z468/Taylor_Fan45/DSC02336.jpg
> 
> http://i1191.photobucket.com/albums/z468/Taylor_Fan45/DSC02338.jpg
> 
> http://i1191.photobucket.com/albums/z468/Taylor_Fan45/DSC02362.jpg
> 
> http://i1191.photobucket.com/albums/z468/Taylor_Fan45/DSC02334.jpg


Oh my gosh they are absolutely stunning. Just gorgeous. I am speechless.


----------



## Grazer

Thank you very much for your kind words Southern & terrilhb  
I think the two of them are just stunning too, but then again I am so heavily biased lol


Southern, you have such keen eye for detail. When it comes to the way she looks, Phoebe is indeed closer to the standard than Atlas. 
But Atlas is closer to the standard character-wise. I wish they both had tighter lips, and I wish Atlas had a bigger head and Phoebe longer legs. 
Most importantly I wish Phoebe didn't have any health problems.
But they are both confident, stable, protective dogs. 
It's surprising how agile these large dogs are, I'm going to PM you (or should I say spam you with  ) some video's of the two of them in action 

Oh and for your sake I hope D is not reading this topic behind your back


----------



## Moose23

Here is my pack of traditional(1) and non traditional (6) LGD's...

My Pyr Lola, picked her up from an auction last fall...kinda unplanned.  We new we wanted an LGD as the plan was for goats to go along with our chickens and rabbits and also to help with the ridiculous coyote population we have here.  She looked so scared at the auction I knew my wife was buying her no matter what so sure enough she was ours...we met with her previous owner who told us she was raised from birth with his sheep but was bottom of the totem pole in his rather large pack.  He also mentioned she wasn't fixed but had just finished a heat so we would have time to take care of that if we didn't want to breed her....yeah right!!  Two days after bringing her home she was in standing heat and my old boy got her.   Anyway she's been really great, defends the property from the yotes with a passion and have seen her take on a couple already.  Also very good with the goats.








My beast Bulldozer, he's an 11 years young American Bulldog cross....he's the most incredible dog you could ever ask for.  This dog has been my best friend for a lot of years, I've seen him defend his house and people from thieves, taking a chunk out of one in the process.  I've seen him kill coyotes, not a pretty sight.  But then I've seen him let a tiny kitten attack his face and climb all over him.  He can clear a table with his tail or knock you over by leaning his 120lbs against you or manage to tip toe around a 3 year old or not so much as raise a paw around my grandmother.  To top it off he is the best LGD I have, this dog has incredible patience with the goats and the chickens it still baffles me.  














They made some awful good looking pups too....learning from mom and dad and spend lots of time around the goats and chickens.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm

Grazer, I have always loved Pheobe s coloring in pictures that you have shared.   And the super thick fur that your dogs have is amazing.  A beautiful breed for sure.  

Moose,  and you have some very nice looking dogs and pups.  And someone obviously has a great eye behind the camera!


----------



## Southern by choice

Nope... not a Pyr or an Anatolian....

This is Lucy... our beloved "BLAB" boxer /lab mutt.  Best all-around farm dog.
Lucy watches over everything. Breaks up rooster squabbles, runs off our attacking Tom  Turkey, you can tell her to put the goats "over there" and she will, tell her to drive out a roo and put him in a pen and she does. She ferrets out broody birds from the brambles that we can't get too. A possum is crunched in a second with her teeth... 

She hates the LGD's... as our old GSd was dying Lucy thought she would now get to be top dog... then came the pyrs, and the toli.... poor girl.... back at the bottom of the pecking order. They all love her but she hates them... they are giant to her. The new GSD chews on her face... poor Lucy... she is like the Rodney Dangerfield of dogs around here... she "gets no respect".  

Not big enough to take larger predators but she has the heart to do so.  NEVER harmed one farm animal ever. 

Lucy positioned to see the property...


----------



## Grazer

Thank you very much Stubbornhill 

 Moose23, I am glad your Pyr Lola now has a much better life with you guys 


Southern, that story about poor Lucy really made me laugh. And I think it's amazing how a dog of this mix gets along so well with the farm animals. I think that says a lot about your training skills


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm

They look like completely different looking dogs without their winter fur.


----------



## Southern by choice

They look so much lighter in the pics than I remember them.
The one to the right... is she your troublemaker?  

Look at those faces! So smoochable!


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> They look so much lighter in the pics than I remember them.
> The one to the right... is she your troublemaker?
> 
> Look at those faces! So smoochable!


Why yes....how can you tell?  I know...that sweet and innocent face right?  Primo on the left.  "Dumb-dy dumb.  I'm a happy dog.  I love my life.  Is it time for a belly rub?"   Wisdom on the right, "watch them, watch them, watch them."  "OK, they're not looking!  Let's make a break for it!!"


----------



## Nardalyn

This is Georgia at four months -- still in training.  Which means she chases everybody - lambs, chickens, duck... So, she lives next to but not with the  animals. We also had our first knock-down, drag-out fight over a glove she wouldn't give me. I won, (I have to win, right??).  All was forgotten on her part in less than a minute. And she started defending her space in the last two weeks! She drove off a moose eating my rutabagas.

Oh, and Southern, I know you don't like collars, but I never learned why. Georgia's so heavy now that I can't carry her to her pen when she chooses not to come, so I use her collar.  
What else to do?

Narda


----------



## Southern by choice

first she is a pretty girl! 
We do not allow any "possessive" games with humans. Drop it is drop it for a pup.... so yep...good you won! LOL
They may not be possessive over anything when it comes to a human. It is often an alpha display.... not always... sometimes it is puppy silliness.



> Oh, and Southern, I know you don't like collars, but I never learned why. Georgia's so heavy now that I can't carry her to her pen when she chooses not to come, so I use her collar.
> What else to do?


I'm not sure what you mean. Sorry if I somehow have brought confusion about collars. 
I have collars on all my LGD's with their tags displayed.
For initial training which I start at 16 weeks (official) I use a prong collar. Prong collars correct pulling and bring the dog under control quickly. Prong collars do no tracheal damage like traditional collars do. They immediately learn to heal, walk on lead and not to pull. After this is well accomplished a choker is used ( proper use of a choker is important as well) , briefly , then their regular collars suffice.

*I am not a fan of shock collars*. They _can_ be a training tool if used_ properly_. Sadly many do not know how to use them properly and often ruin their dog or end up causing other behavioral issues. Most commonly I see the shock collars used, not as a last resort, but because often people are simply lazy and do not want to have time to work with the dog. I have never found the need for one. I am not completely against them just feel they are often not really needed. LGD's are highly intelligent breds and many will often figure out very quickly when the shock collar is on and when it's not. 

From a small pup the pups learn sit, come, down.... as they grow older and start to become more aware of themselves I start actual training. *16 weeks*. come, lead training, sit and stay. I also will emphasize the requirements for the LGD breeds are* NOT* those of any other kind of breed.

With my GSD's, or for that matter ... any breed... I require strict obedience. Non- LGD breeds I train with voice command only, first no lead no collar... then I move to lead/collar but those are German Shepherd Dogs....not a LGD.   I cannot require that same level with a LGD because it is going against the nature of the breed, they must be independent thinkers.  This is somewhat foreign to the new LGD owner. LGD's really are like their own species.... they are not like other dogs. There is a balance with training and requirements.

*The LGD's should never be overtrained. EVER.*

As little pups  they always come to you, but by the age of 4 months  they actually will regress and decide- No , I don't want to. That is why I do not start formal training til 16 wks with any breed. 

The real naughty time comes around 7-8 months! Doesn't last long though. 

For a brief description of how we work with our dogs ....
http://www.winginitfarms.com/about-our-lgd-s


----------



## greybeard

It's all I've ever needed here in the Big Thicket. Keeps cougars, dogs, people and chupacabras away. 
(well--him and my 7.62x39)

Here's his backup when I ain't around (but I'm ALWAYS around)


----------



## bj taylor

greybeard, i thought he WAS a chupacabra.  lol


----------



## Grazer

Love the new picture of Primo & Wisdom! And I love their markings!

Georgia is so very cute


----------



## Robbin

AWESOME dogs...


----------



## Chris Stelzer

WOW, there are some fantastic looking dogs here! I love how each dog has a different personality. Thanks for sharing


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma

The pictures below are of our lovable new LGD, Miller.  He's watching the girls and begging for a belly rub - two of his favorite past times.


----------



## cgmccary

I use 4 mongrel dogs, all rescued strays. My female dog here in first picture, no particular breed, I found as a stray with puppies under an abandoned house in the city. I know she is not a true LGD but she protects home and farm from any stranger, wild animal, a human or stray dogs. When I found her with puppies, she tried to bite me. The postal carrier had stopped delivering on her block (and the city was about to shoot her). I had to make friends with her as she had be on her own for quite a while. She had 8 puppies which I found homes for. I brought her to the farm, and she took to the place instantly -- she acted like she knew it was her home. She has been wonderful, loyal, accepts what I bring on the place & protects my free ranging chickens. I only lose a rare bird when they get far off the premises. Because of my dog's natural aggressiveness, I confine her with an invisible fence around the perimeter of the place. She is backed up by a hound X yellow pit (pictured in second photo), a Mountain Feist & a Red Hound (Feist is out during the day) and my donkey (a Jenny). My fenced pasture forms a horse-show around my home & barns so a predator must cross open pasture to get to the chicken coops (and brave donkey & dogs):













My Jenny has bonded with my cows. Here she is with a new born calf with my Bull and Cow -- Who is going to mess with these three?





(Incidentally, the fire ant hill is just a mound of dirt -- I did them in before the calf was born)


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm

Some pictures need no explanation!


----------



## cgmccary

> *Southern by Choice:* I am not a fan of shock collars. They can be a training tool if used properly. Sadly many do not know how to use them properly and often ruin their dog or end up causing other behavioral issues. Most commonly I see the shock collars used, not as a last resort, but because often people are simply lazy and do not want to have time to work with the dog. I have never found the need for one. I am not completely against them just feel they are often not really needed. LGD's are highly intelligent breds and many will often figure out very quickly when the shock collar is on and when it's not.


*I do not like shock collars neither and they can be dangerous *--one needs to know what they are doing --  the dog can get across on the outside and be afraid to come back through getting killed on the road or something.  Only a very smart, fenced- trained dog should use them. My dog despised a couple of my neighbors and would chase them all the way to their house -- one has to pass my home to get to his home on a dirt road (he has an easement through my property) -- my big mongrel dog hated that so she'd go after him. He started shooting at her feet and told me the next time, he would kill her -- so the shock collar was my only fast & real option. My dog is a survivor, lived on her own and is very smart. It took a few minutes only to train her. She got shocked only once. She obeys it even if it goes down a few days. After about a week of it being down though, she knows it is down and sneaks out. Lightening hits it sometimes or we clip it accidently or something. It works for her. She is independent and would go where she wants to. My neighbor was lazy -- he could have been her friend. The neighbor does not like dogs or any animal so there was no working it out. My dog sensed this from the get-go, and she hates him. She is the soul of my place and I don't want her shot. Mainly due to her, I don't  lose any birds and I have about 70 chickens & 8 geese free ranging, cows, the donkey and a couple of mules. The geese stay out 24/7 and 4 of them are 5+ years old. I have a couple of hens 8+ years old and others 5.6 & 7 years. They still lay.

I do not have the collars on my two hound mixes or my Mountain Feist as they are not a threat to any person. The shock collar would not work on the hounds (and they will jump it to go running -- I live in a National Forest). All my dogs are good around chickens & livestock & I trust them 100%. Coyotes, the main threat, even packed up are no match for this many dogs or their size.


----------



## EllieMay

for rescuing the female dog with the puppies!


----------

